# Prefered rim strip/tape for Mavic Open Pro



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I was wondering what some of you have used for rim strips or tape to cover the spoke eyelets on the Mavic Open Pro rims. These eyelets appear to be especially raised on the inside of the rim and I'm trying to avoid flats. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## wmayes (Aug 8, 2007)

*I just ordered a set.....*

Of Dura Ace OP wheels from BWW. They are due to come in any day and come with Bicycle Wheel Warhouses' own brand. I will probably replace it with Velox cloth.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

If you guys have been having good luck with Velox cloth 17mm I've got plenty of rolls of that stuff. I was just wondering if anyone has anything they've found that works exceptionally well other than Velox cloth tape.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

wmayes said:


> Of Dura Ace OP wheels from BWW. They are due to come in any day and come with Bicycle Wheel Warhouses' own brand. I will probably replace it with Velox cloth.


I too got BWW's DA/OP wheels and the BWW brand tape is 11mm wide and barely covers the eyelets. I replaced mine with Ritchey WCS rim tape of which I have a huge roll. It's 16mm and fits perfectly.


----------



## rcummings1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Velox is the King of rim tapes.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Velox for long-lasting quality. If you are a weight-weenie I've had good luck with two layers of strapping tape...


----------



## esenkay (Jan 1, 2006)

I used Continental High Pressure Rim Tape on my Open Pro rim with no problems.
I used the 18mm but I think it's also available in a 16mm as well, both are rated to handle up to 220 psi (not that anyone should be pumping tires remotely close to that).


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

epicxt said:


> If you are a weight-weenie I've had good luck with two layers of strapping tape...


I've used *one* layer of 3M strapping tape for about 25 years without issues on 100psi road tires. I'm just not too keen on removing the tape and its residue when it's been on there a while.

With my track bike clinchers (120-130psi) I decided to go with Ritchey cloth tape (for an experiment). After a while I was getting mysterious flat tires and I found worn spots on the underside of the (well talcumed) tube. I deduced that the tube was rubbing through on the textured cloth, probably due to high pressure and pressure due to tight 50 degree bankings. I placed a layer of smooth 3M strapping tape over the Ritchey cloth and a year or so later...........no more flats.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I've switched most my wheels over to the Specialized synthetic woven stuff.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

heathb said:


> If you guys have been having good luck with Velox cloth 17mm I've got plenty of rolls of that stuff. I was just wondering if anyone has anything they've found that works exceptionally well other than Velox cloth tape.



1/2" or 3/8" wide ribbed elastic bands (the non-shrinking kind) One yard of it is under 10g, and very strong


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

*Hah!*



epicxt said:


> Velox for long-lasting quality. If you are a weight-weenie I've had good luck with two layers of strapping tape...


I did that 20 years ago, stopped when I started getting mysterious flats on the inner side of the tube. Found that the strapping tape develops splits and the tube works its way into them and cuts develop. Two layers did not stop it, because that is what I was using. Velox did stop it. The Ritchey tape , red or blue, will migrate over time and flats will start appearing. Used some of the Schwalbe Hi-Pressure rim strip bands, they seemed to work well and are thinner than Velox.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

veloplug Yellow plugs

http://www.veloplug.com/


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Velox or veloplugs covered with Rox superlite. Replace the rimstrip every year and put a double layer at teh valve stem and you should never have problems.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Velox only


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'll stick with my Velox tape. This new OP set is for my winter training and since I ride about 50 to 60 miles a day 25 to 30 miles out on the highway away from home, flats cut into my training time and enjoyment.


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

*Brrrr*



heathb said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I'll stick with my Velox tape. This new OP set is for my winter training and since I ride about 50 to 60 miles a day 25 to 30 miles out on the highway away from home, flats cut into my training time and enjoyment.


Yes and if you are still in Kansas, you can get real cold while stopped to fix a flat. In fact, it could be real dangerous, cold and sweaty is not a good combo. Be careful.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

My new wheels came with Velox, but in the past I've used good ol' black electrical tape with no problems whatsoever.

I've no idea what it weighs, but it has to be lighter than Velox rim tape.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Velox is kinda like Heinz ketchup. It's the best, don't know why anyone else even makes the stuff and I pity the fool who buys anything else. Nuff said!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Velox usually, but the lightweight Rox tape seems to work just fine as well.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> I've used *one* layer of 3M strapping tape for about 25 years without issues on 100psi road tires. I'm just not too keen on removing the tape and its residue when it's been on there a while.


That is why I no longer use strapping tape. If I wanted a sticky mess I'd be gluing tubulars.

The Ritchey woven-plastic tape is great. Unlike the usual plastic strips it doesn't stretch into the spoke holes.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

ericm979 said:


> The Ritchey woven-plastic tape is great. Unlike the usual plastic strips it doesn't stretch into the spoke holes.


I don't see it on their site. Gotta link?


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

I've used velox and the performance forte brand cloth ones as well. I think the performance brand is velox tape with "forte" printed on it. It looks and feels like the velox and says made in france. But that is just my opinion. They both work well.

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=15001&item=50-0454&slitrk=search&slisearch=true


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

esenkay said:


> I used Continental High Pressure Rim Tape on my Open Pro rim with no problems.
> I used the 18mm but I think it's also available in a 16mm as well, both are rated to handle up to 220 psi (not that anyone should be pumping tires remotely close to that).


I am using the Continental Rim Tape too. It's been fine. Absolutely no problems.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Velox = Performance?*



Mersault said:


> I've used velox and the performance forte brand cloth ones as well. I think the performance brand is velox tape with "forte" printed on it. It looks and feels like the velox and says made in france. But that is just my opinion. They both work well.


Before I switched to VeloPlugs, I used some Performance cloth rim tape. I agree that it is functionally similar, if not identical, to Velox. If you can't use VeloPlugs, then Velox (and Performance) is your best choice bar none.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I use the 18mm Continental Easy Tape High Pressure Rim Strips.
Never had any problems.
Easy to install, no adhesive, doesn't bulge into spoke holes and is light and thin enough to easily mount the tightest tires.
I've also used Velox with no problems, but it is a little thicker for tight tires.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Velox is the gold standard*

I prefer Velox but one issue is that the cloth sucks up water. I live in a wet climate and do a lot of winter riding and I unless I am vigilant at draining water/removing tires after heavy rain rides I find the Velox tape stays wet all the time and can even lead to a little bit of rot at the valve stem/tube junction. As a result, I prefer plastic/cloth hybrid rim strips like Bike Ribbon or Deda for the rain bike.


----------

